# Bericht: Scareware erreicht "epidemische" Ausmaße



## Newsfeed (7 Oktober 2009)

Besonders Zahlungsdienste stehen im Visier der Kriminellen, die mit getürkten Warnmeldungen in Werbebannern an Passwörter und PINs argloser Surfer gelangen wollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

